# 1998 GLX with Bose: AUX?



## sharpiemarker (May 2, 2011)

Is there a kit to convert the cd player into an aux in? Or is it possible to rig one up? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

sharpiemarker said:


> Is there a kit to convert the cd player into an aux in? Or is it possible to rig one up? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


i simply used a cheap cassette adapter thing that I bought for like $5. worked fine for me sure it dosent charge your ipod/phone but it got me good tunes for many many months until i finally upgraded the radio :thumbup:


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

sharpiemarker said:


> Is there a kit to convert the cd player into an aux in? Or is it possible to rig one up? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


fm transmission's,i dont know how they work but they are out there.
i use blue tooth


----------

